# As promised , the diet thread of 2011 ! *UPDATED NAMES 12/4*



## Ablaski17

Okay well my new years resolution was to lose all my baby weight but as most of you know I am expecting buba #2 , but I still want to eat real healthy & lose what weight I can! So here we go , everyone who wants to do it let me know your name ( I do know most of you though ) I'll post a list in the first post & tell me your goals for the week , and at the end tell me if you met it or not & your goal for the next week, and we will all post weekly pictures ....well see where everyone is at in 6 months & then well go another 6 months! I find it easier to lose weight when I have some people to do it with & have some motivation & girls to talk to ! So I hope this works for all of us & I hope we all stick to it!

Ally ( ablaski17 )
- *Goal* = to eat healthy, cooking buba #2

Brea ( Breezey )

Cari ( ariannasmam )
*- Goal* - 50 lbs.

Leah ( catherine_17 )
- *Weekly Goal* = 2 lbs a week
- *Total Goal *= 30 lbs

Shannon (x_amour )
- *Goal* = 36 lbs

Amy ( Amygwen )
- *Goal* = 50 lbs

Laura ( _laura )
- *Goal* = To just be happy

Tina ( burchy314 )
- *Goal* = To tone & lose 10-15 lbs

Callie ( Callie_xoxox )
- *Goal* - 25 lbs

Aymie ( Pansylove )
- *Goal* = To tone

Rebecca ( RJB )
- *Goal* = 20 - 25 lbs

Linzie ( Lily123 ) 
- *Goal* = 2 stones

Helen ( Effykat )
- *Goal* = 2 stones

Melissa ( Mellie1988 )
- *Goal* = 8 lbs

Laura ( Lauraxamy )
- *Goal* = To tone

Danielle ( danniemum2be )
- *Goal* = 4 stones

Leonie ( leoniebaby )
-* Goal *= 28 lbs

Ezza 
- *Goal* = To eat healthy as might be having babba #2

Sarah ( Sarah10 )
- *Goal* = 15 lbs

Brandi ( 17thy )
- *Goal *= 100 lbs

Amy ( rubixcyoob )
- *Goal* = 60-70 bs , to tone & eat healthy

Lisa ( xforuiholdonx )
- *Goal* = lose 20 lbs & feel good

Natasha ( Natasha2605 )
- *Goal* = lose 1 stone

Lois ( Loisp ) 
- *Goal* = 30 lbs by June 2011 , 50 lbs all together 

Aliss ( Aliss ) 
- *Goal* = lose 10 lbs

Odd_socks
- *Goal* = lose 28 lbs & tone up





[/COLOR]


----------



## BrEeZeY

Brea! :) and i intend to loose fat pooch on tummy, and love handles and tone up!!

i also plan on getting ZUMBA for the wii so i can have a 'structured' workout lmao soooo lets do this! (get in shape for labor round 2!)


----------



## Ablaski17

BrEeZeY said:


> Brea! :) and i intend to loose fat pooch on tummy, and love handles and tone up!!
> 
> i also plan on getting ZUMBA for the wii so i can have a 'structured' workout lmao soooo lets do this! (get in shape for labor round 2!)


I was thinking about getting the zumba! you get it try it & tell me if it works ! hahahah


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm Cari and I am so doing it, I'm gonna do pilates and stuff on the wii, plus diet. My goal is 50lbs!


----------



## Ablaski17

AriannasMama said:


> I'm Cari and I am so doing it, I'm gonna do pilates and stuff on the wii, plus diet. My goal is 50lbs!

whats your weekley goal?


----------



## Leah_xx

I leah am going to lose 2lbs a week by working out and doing the wii fit.
My goal is to lose 30lbs


----------



## x__amour

Oh yay! I'm definitely in! I'm Shannon! I'd like to lose 36lbs. I plan on eating right, using Wii Fit Plus and regular exercise. I don't have a weekly goal per say but I'd like to lose that and get toned by May! :thumbup:
Here's pre-pregnancy, 40 weeks and today, 6+4 weeks PP.


----------



## amygwen

I love it! I'm officially starting my diet on Monday, Jan 3rd because I start back at work that day, so I figured all my dieting/exercising can start then too! I haven't officially weighed myself LOL I've probably gained some in the past month, but my goal is to lose 50 pounds! :flower: Wooohoo!! We should all designate a day of the week to weigh ourselves and also take measurements of like each part of our bodies!! And of course take photos. I am sooo excited to start my diet, lol I've been eating like a pig! :flower:


----------



## _laura

Laura. Want to just be happy with the weight :)
Going to eat better. Walk and wii fit. Though the weather outside is crap atm!


----------



## Burchy314

I don't really care about losing weight, I just want to tone up my stomach. But I also want to exercise for once in my life and try to eat healthier so maybe you girls can help me!

If I had to set an amount to lose I would say 10-15lbs which will probably be pretty easy if I actually exercise.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

i want to lose 25 pounds. :)


----------



## pansylove

I'm aymie.. and i'm going to TONE. haha :) i'm going swimming with ari as soon as my PP bleeding stops, and i'm going to TRY and stop eating as much junk! 
i'd like to lose a few more pounds but i'm not actually sure how many. 
wii fit. swimming. less junk food.. hopefully lead to a toned stomach and thighs :)


----------



## rjb

My initial goal with LO was 50-55 lbs
Since having her I've lost 30lbs :happydance:
I'm already almost to my pre-preg weight, but I'd still like to lose 20-25lbs.
I'm Rebecca by the way lol.


----------



## lily123

Me me meeee! I'm so in :happydance:
I want to lose 2 stone ideally, and get down to a (UK) size 8.

ohhhh and i'm linzie for those who don't know :winkwink:

:flower:
xx


----------



## EffyKat

I'm Helen, and I'd like to lose 2 stone in the long run, and get back to pre pregnancy size UK 8


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't have a weekly goal, I'll take whatever I can get. I want to get back into a US size 9 or 7.


----------



## Mellie1988

I want to loose 8lb to get me to 9st by valentines day, then loose more weight after that if need be, think I will be happy with 9th though, then it's just maintaining that weight tbh! 

I'm gonna be going on lots of walks and eating healthier...really want a wii and wii fit tho :( 

X


----------



## Lauraxamy

I don't really want to lose weight, just tone up but I lose weight whilst doing so then even better I guess. I'm going to be making an effort to push myself, work further with the dogs etc, eat better, hopefully sign up to the gym or get some fitness DVDs for now.


----------



## danniemum2be

me!! Danielle and i need to lose 'load' need to lose 4 stone eeek!!! so will need ll the support i can get!! oh and im working on the OH to buy me the wii and wii fit for my birthday in 5 weeks then i can get wii zumba :-D x x


----------



## leoniebabey

omg you can get wii zumba ?
I NEEEED

anyways
im leonie i wanna lose 28 lbs


----------



## danniemum2be

leoniebabey said:


> omg you can get wii zumba ?
> I NEEEED
> 
> anyways
> im leonie i wanna lose 28 lbs

its not out till next month but cnt wait!!! x x


----------



## Ezza

Im in... 
However might be having bubba number two, so wont be dieting as such, will just be eating super healthy now all the crimbo junk is gone :)
Good luck girlies... Im going shopping tomoz and wil be buying salad, fruit etc... :D
x


----------



## Sarah10

Im back to PP weight but i still look crap, im 125lb and i want to get down to 110 at least.


----------



## leoniebabey

danniemum2be said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> omg you can get wii zumba ?
> I NEEEED
> 
> anyways
> im leonie i wanna lose 28 lbs
> 
> its not out till next month but cnt wait!!! x xClick to expand...

ooh i will be looking out for it, ive always wanted to do zumba but have no1 to watch LO
will be nice to it at home

i would LOVE to go back to street dance, i lost soo much weight i even dit it till i was 20 week pregnant! think thats how i didnt put on much weight


----------



## 17thy

I'm Brandi, and I want to lose 100 pounds this year.

Starting weight: 231.9
Current weight: 225.4
Goal weight: 126.2

Just bought Mega-T Green Tea pills today.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Amy :flower:
To loose around ... 60-70lbs, tone up and eat healthily :happydance:


----------



## amygwen

I started my diet today! I'm now eating oatmeal and drinking coffee, yum! I'm going to take measurements when I get home and officially weigh myself! Ugh shoot me!! :flower:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i started today as well, Yogurt for breakfast and no exercise this morning as Aiden doesnt feel well so i have to be touching him or he freeaks so start that tomorrow!


----------



## lily123

Awwh thanks for this thread Ally! I'm definitely stalking this thread! I need to lose probably a LOT more weight than the 2 stone that i said before :cry: but i'll see how things go :thumbup: Start my diet tomorrow officially, i really need to stick to it, doesn't help that OH hates salad though as i refuse to cook 2 seperate meals :grr: :haha:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Lisa! To lose the last 20 pounds, and feel good about myself. :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Oooo Can I join? I don't have the net at home til the 24th though.

I want to lose a stone. I'm currently about 10st and I'd like to be more confident.

I plan on going to the gym etc.

Anyway, if I can join in, I'm gonna start the gym a week on Monday and on the 24th I'll update with how I'm getting on :) xx


----------



## LoisP

Can you add me in.
I'm Lois
My goal is to loose about 50lbs. 30lbs by June, 50lbs by the end of 2011
I'm trying the slimfast diet starting tomorrow, but if i don't see an improvement by the end of January i'm trying something else :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Aliss
goals:
Squat 125lbs
Deadlift 200lbs
Bench 90lbs
Lose 10lbs


----------



## odd_socks

*tone up and lose 28lbs*


----------



## amygwen

I cheated on my diet today, I had two cookies this morning. :/ Feeling very guilty!! Hoping I can get back onto track for the rest of the day! :flower:


----------



## LoisP

amygwen said:


> I cheated on my diet today, I had two cookies this morning. :/ Feeling very guilty!! Hoping I can get back onto track for the rest of the day! :flower:

:haha: I was depressed about heavy bleed period, so cheered myself up with a choccie bar ... naughty naughty me!! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

LoisP said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I cheated on my diet today, I had two cookies this morning. :/ Feeling very guilty!! Hoping I can get back onto track for the rest of the day! :flower:
> 
> :haha: I was depressed about heavy bleed period, so cheered myself up with a choccie bar ... naughty naughty me!! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL :haha: awwwww poor thing! Hope you are ok! I feel super guilty, but we can treat ourselves sometimes :winkwink:


----------



## lily123

amygwen said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I cheated on my diet today, I had two cookies this morning. :/ Feeling very guilty!! Hoping I can get back onto track for the rest of the day! :flower:
> 
> :haha: I was depressed about heavy bleed period, so cheered myself up with a choccie bar ... naughty naughty me!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL :haha: awwwww poor thing! Hope you are ok! I feel super guilty, but we can treat ourselves sometimes :winkwink:Click to expand...

I cheated too... me and Jim had enchiladas for tea, with LOTS of cheese... oops :blush: xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

ive decided to start my diet sunday 6th feb because OH's birthday is sat, the maisies 1st birthday is 26th then her party 29th and my 21st 4th feb so it just seems a wasteof time to start now where as i can put my everything into it if i start then!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

well im not gunna start proprly till the choclates gone :rofl:
i was kinda good today
been drinking fresh orange juice instead of fizzy pop so it's a start 
and i had a jacket pot and salad for tea


----------



## LoisP

I've behaved since my choccie earlier.
Lots of water, Salad for lunch, finally got round to buying some Skimmed milk so i can have my Slimfast shake for brekkie and lunch tomorrow! Was playing Wii sport at about 1am this morning aswell :haha:
Hope everyone is enjoying their diets! :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

^ let us know how slimfast goes, i wanna try it 

thats how i lost all my babyfat on the wii, i'd get up with LO at 6am and then he'd fall back asleep so id be on the wii haha! 
but since ive been so stressed ive piled it back on


----------



## Ablaski17

How's everyone doing?


----------



## amygwen

Not gooooooood! ^^^

I had cookies AGAIN this morning. Idk why but I've totally gone off of diet mode! :haha: I've been too lazy to go to the gym and in the mornings I really don't want oatmeal or cereal, so I just eat cookie after cookie. I've seriously promised myself I'll start my *real* diet on Saturday, mainly because I have a babysitter for Kenneth so I can go to the gym! Uuuuuuugh! Hope everyone else is doing better then me!!


----------



## Pinkee

I'm on two threads already, but you can't have too much support.

I'm Alliah
My goal is 90 LBS off my body this year
I'm on the low glycemic, low carb diet and excercising at gym and my kinect. ( I have dance central.)

Starting weight 260 Lbs
Currently 250 Lbs
Goal weight 170 lbs


----------



## LoisP

I've put on 4lbs :S
But I think thats b'cause I got the visit from AF, I always put on a few pounds when i'm 'on'
Been pretty well behaved. Cut down my beloved cups of tea to one a day, because I can't drink tea unless I have 2 sugars. I used to have about 4 cups a day, so now just one. And I'm having Slimfast shake for breakfast, and for lunch. Then a small portioned dinner (last night i had spicy chicken, peppers and rice, but only a little portion. Yum 

Hope everyone is doing well! I apologise that I seem to be using this thread as my own personally diary :haha:


----------



## Pinkee

LoisP said:


> Cut down my beloved cups of tea to one a day, because I can't drink tea unless I have 2 sugars.


I found the coolest thing at the grocer last week. It is called "agave nectar" and it 0% sugar and perfect for tea, I really couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## LoisP

Pinkee said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Cut down my beloved cups of tea to one a day, because I can't drink tea unless I have 2 sugars.
> 
> 
> I found the coolest thing at the grocer last week. It is called "agave nectar" and it 0% sugar and perfect for tea, I really couldn't tell the difference.Click to expand...

:happydance: ooooooh i'll look out for it, thanks :D


----------



## lily123

Ughhhhh i am SO unfit!
The only exercise i've been doing is Sexercise :haha:
Today my mum had Esmee so me and OH could go to the gym, i swear to god after about 10minutes i was done, sweating like a turkey at christmas! Jim was all "come on fatty get moving!" - Nice motivation! Honestly it felt like i hadn't worked out in YEARS, which is weird because before i was pregannt with Esmee, exercising was all i EVER did with my spare time (3 to 5 hours in the gym every day for 4 years)
I feel sooo tired and my muscles are crying lol... it'll all be worth it to see my sixpack again, it's under there somewhere!!!
xxx


----------



## Leah_xx

Not doing so good guys!!
I can't seem to do anything to lose weight, i havent had time to do the wii fit..with school and exams and looking for a job i cant find time. 
and im stressed out cause im eating alot!
So please anyone got any ideas for me, please PM me


----------



## LoisP

weighing day tomorrow. hope ive lost something


----------



## LoisP

lost 3lbs this week
not as much as i'd hoped


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ thats better than i did! my goal is to eat healthier... and do the slim fast shake diet... until i get preggo then jst eat healthier and do pregnancy yoga


----------

